# Had a visitor last night



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Bout 8.30pm after dinner, this black and white male kelpie showed up on our front verandah. Gorgeous dog, so well behaved and friendly. Collar but no id tag. We tied him up under shelter (it was raining) and called round and found who he belonged to. Bloke said he'd come get him in the morning. 

Man, its really well behaved and well trained dogs like this that make me miss having a dog. But then I see my brother's (four!) dogs who have never been trained and are absolute mongrels that need to be shot, and I think maybe its good I dont have a dog. 

:shrug: I'm torn. Been thinking lately I'd love to get another dog. When this guy turned up last night it almost convinced me. But I dont know.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Then go and get yourself one and raise it and have it properly trained! There is nothing more gratifying than a well trained herder. Not only are they handy to have when moving your stock, but can also offer companionship and faithfulness that you cannot get from any other animal  even a man, even though I are one! This is your decision and all we can offer you is encouragement. Do you want to take on the responsibility of another animal. It is up to you!

Just don't ket the dog learn bad habits from your Brothers mongrels!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a dog is as good as its owner (Well not all cases). If you give it training and love attention etc he/she will be much better off. I like to go to the shelters to find a dog in need (or they just find me like my Lucky who needed a home).


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hee hee, my friend is back. 

turns out he slipped his collar last night where I had tied him up, he was gone, we havent seen any sign of the neighbour that was supposed to pick him up. I figured the dog may have gone home. 

well he just rocked up here again  cheeky bugger. called the neighbour but he wasnt in. he has a tighter collar on now. 

I dont know if I have the time to train a dog honestly, and I'd prefer to get one already trained. I'd like a working breed that I can use to work the livestock as well as be a pet. 

I'd love to get one from the shelters, but around here they charge $350 - 400 to 'adopt' a dog from the rescue :shocked: seriously I can get a well bred purebred for that, or a started working dog ...


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Well then, just go on and get yourself a dog and have it trained by a professional trainer and get what YOU want! I have a heeler dog that is downright lonesome cuz she doesn't have any cows to herd and I can't let her herd the goats cuz she practically gives them mass heart attacks! She used to go with me to help other folks herd cows, but has gotten so blind I'm afraid she can't avoid getting kicked so she doesn't get to go any more. I fuss at Gwen because she will put herself in turmoil over whether to buy a goat or piece of equipment or not and I finally just tell her that if she wants it to go on and get it! We are getting to old to stress about such things and I usually just go on and get something if Gwen or I want it. Remember, you can't take your money with you when you go to meet the Lord and it's considered rude and unsociable to line your coffin with it!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol Fred I love your view on life, you crack me up :greengrin: 

dog was here again this morning - found out his name is 'Captain'


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

It appears as though Captain has become enamored with you!  Do you feed him better or something? why don't you offer to adopt or buy him? Maybe you offer him more friendship than his owner and he knows you are soft hearted? :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

actually I think he comes down here because he has figured the other neighbour leaves two dogs loose and they just roam the streets :angry: I hate those dogs, they have chased and bit my goats numerous times and the owners wont keep them contained :angry: but anyway. I think captain comes to play with them. 

dont think the neighbour would like to sell me his good working dog lol

funnily enough I dont feed him at all when he comes here, I just tie him up, and I know he doesnt like that!


----------

